# LED Grow light



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am just curious if this would be benificial for corals or macro algea. I am running 2- 175w mh lights and 4 t8's (2-atinic and 2-40w life glow) but would like to supliment them with more. Any ideas, thaughts.

LED Grow Light with Super Harvest Colors (NASA Red and Blue)

I have ordered from this site before (a cell phone) and am happy with service and product quality.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty neat! You could make a killer greenhouse with those as additional lighting.
The thing is, I doubt these LEDs are of a high enough quality to penetrate deep into the water.

That said - twenty bucks? Why not experiment!!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few of these panels, they make aquariums look hideous as the red LEDS are VERY overpowering. I use them in my vivariums for my reptiles.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*led lights*

That is my concern about the red. I am going to contact them to see if it would be possible to switch out red with white, or just go all blue.
I may just order one anyway to see. I can always use it on my refugium or set up as dawn/dusk light, maybe even use to grow some tomatoes....
My main question was if they produced the right spectrum to be of any benefit. (I think corals use 400 to 700 nm color spectrum )


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have found these to be very limited for growing anything, with total power being ~14 watts, that is not the highest intensity. 

you can get 21 watts of power in a par 38 led bulb from a similar company. I'd look at something like that instead.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I have just come across these (an add at the bottom of this thread) not sure the price yet as I am on my phone right now and cant be bothered to track down price, will do when I get home
Home


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Ebay is littered with various examples of this type of LED.
IMO, you can find way better bang for buck in an led than this.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm finding that with the new LEDS the "rated" intensity is fine when you first turn the light on; but how long does that last?? These products are so new, and of course, we believe everything we read/see/are told on the internet
Example: my so-called "Creo" led flashlight (yah, I believe what's written on the box, too) lasts in FULL INTENSITY for about twenty minutes, then is on as a "moonlight" all night. That's all I'm asking it to do, but am going into the board for a re-solder job....after only three months.
Warranty? I asked to local dealer store (Victoria, B.C. ) who showed me the NEW LED driven Bio=Cube, and the first question I asked (for my $1,000. purchase) was "what's the warranty on the LED's". 
no answer; I would think that on a $1,000. item that would be the FIRST information I as a store man. would want to know. Other than "does it actually hold water". The rest of the Bio=Cube system seems to be fairly well proven and popular.


----------



## jakesebastin (Jun 18, 2012)

The lights you have applied here is quite enough but if you want the plants to grow fats ans give good results than you can make some changes and increase the productivity of the plants.


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry not trying to be a Jack-*$$ but doesn't that look a little like a Lite-Brite?

Joking a side I want to slowly convert my tank over to LED's from fluorescents, hopefully I can get somelong lasting brightness!


----------

